# Profile avatar



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how I shrink the file size of a photo to fit as my profile avatar pic ?

Thanks,


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.webresizer.com/

Use this mate, free and easy to use.


----------

